# problema con disco rigido



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 21, 2009)

desde mayo del año pasado venia usando un disco rigido samsung de 400 gigas en un carry disk, pero lo tenia fijo en casa, mucho no se movia, menos cuando estaba en uso.

de buenas a primeras me dejo de funcionar, lo probe en una pc directamente sin carry, es un sata y mi pc no tiene sata.

ahora, tenia pensado conseguir el mismo disco para cambiarle la plaquita de la logica a ver si puedo conseguir alguno de los datos que perdi, que como se daran cuenta son bastantes.

el motor de los platos aparentemente gira bien, lo unico que hace es un pequeño ruidito cuando se prende, como que el cabezal no puede encontrar la posicion para empezar a leer o algo asi, por eso supongo qeu sera cuestion de la logica.

puede ser esto asi?? o estoy delirando????????????????


me resigno a perder la data y comprar otro disco??? o me arriesgo a comprar el disco para probar con la logica nueva???

tampoco quisiera que se me joda el disco nuevo, pero supongo que no habria problemas de eso

saludos


----------



## jorger (Dic 21, 2009)

Todo eso que dices,sobre todo lo de los ruiditos extraños suena a que se ha cascado el cabezal..o los platos (si tiene mas de 1).Me pasó algo parecido con un HDD de 3 o 4Gb (fijate tu ).Nada mas desmontar la cubierta,encendrlo y ver cómo se movía el cabezal empezó a fallar instantáneamente,el cabezal iba de un lado a otro,con sonidos para nada normales por muy antiguo que fuera ese disco duro (típico sonido y movimiento de fallo al intentar leer los datos) 

Aclaro que antes de quitar la cubierta funcionaba bien y no hacía ni el más mínimo sonido extraño.

Tu caso y el mio son totalmente diferentes,pero guardan cierta relacción ---> cabezal estropeado.

No se puede saber con seguridad,pero diría que puede ser eso,aunque no tengo ni idea cómo podría estropearse estando cerrado herméticamente..

Un saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 21, 2009)

Puede que no esté el cabezal estropeado, si no que se encuentre en un "Bache" lógico. Me ha pasado pero ni con una formateada completa se logra componer el disco.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 22, 2009)

Cuidado con abrir el disco. Estos están cerrados herméticamente, aunque tienen un agujerito recontra filtrado para compensar las presiones (supongo). Creo que el polvo flotando en el aire lo puede arruinar.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 22, 2009)

sip, lo puede arruinar cualquier motita de polvo, supuestamente las empresas de recuperacion usan habitaciones tipo quirofanos para abrirlos.

el tema es que el bios de la pc lo detecta a veces, pero despues no arranca win, esto es conectando el disco por sata no con el carry, asi que no le puedo tirar ninguna herramienta de diagnostico. con el carry directamente no aparece, la pc detecta el dispositivo del carry pero no al disco.

por eso supongo que abriendo el disco no podria hacer nada

la verdad es que lo que mas me gustaria recuperar serian las fotos, le resto asi tarde un año lo podria llegar a conseguir bajando de internet a lo loco

saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 23, 2009)

¿Por las dudas no es el famoso modelo que tiene conocidos problemas de firmware y se recupera con el cable USB-serial-TTL 3.3v (Nokia CA-42)?
Si hace click-click al arrancar empeza a correr de una punta a otra de tu casa gritando:
¡Quiero mis pe pe eeeeses!
¡Quiero las fotitos de mi celulaaaaaaaar!
¡Quiero que me devuelvan la vida que guarde ahí adentro!
Una vez que te desahogues, anda viendo que necesitas para hacer, no uno, sino 2 backups, de ese tipo de cosas que no se recuperan. El segundo backup que te lo guarde un pariente que no viva demasiado lejos de tu casa.
Las fotos podes subir (todas) a un sitio donde las imprimen e imprimir algunas, quedan en el sitio de por vida a la espera que vuelvas a imprimir alguna otra. No te digo cual porque hay muchos y si te digo el que uso por ahí se avivan, que se yo.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 23, 2009)

psssss... Para mi que ya se fue pal' otro mundo.

Ami me paso con un disquillo medio viejo, pero supongo que se hacían con toda la mano (osa buenisimo -marca, sepa la bola), la cosa es que un día trabajando con Photoshop, al cerrar la aplicación se congelo a medio camino, trate por todos los medios hacer otra cosa y nada, nada funcionaba, el puntero se movía de un lado a otro a mi voluntad, pero cualquier click que hice no dió resultado.

Tuve que resetear el equipo y cuando arranco, no lo hizo jamas, el bíos al intentar buscar el disco de arranque, que se supone es el disco duro, para localizar el sistema operativo windows, nunca lo encontró, solamente se escuchaba un ruido extraño, como si tuviera arena dentro del disco, tal como una pequeña sonaja( jugete para bebe). Ese fue su fin, no sin antes llevarlo con un experto para que me confirmara su muerte.

Lo pedí para abrirlo y ver lo que tenía dentro, nada que no hubiera imagunado, pero ya no lo volví a arrancar, mi sotano tiene tierra y polvo hasta para aventar para arriba - será por eso que hay polvo, nunca intente aventarlo para afuera!-.

Click..


----------



## MVB (Dic 23, 2009)

El del problema del firmware fueron los Maxtor y Seagate. Uno de los mios callo ahi, afortunadamente los pude recuperar.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 24, 2009)

y como es eso del firmware??????????

igual ya me resigne, papa noel me acaba de traer un disco western digital externo de 1 tera, asi lloro mas cuando palme este

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 29, 2009)

"""INFO"""
Ahora cayó en mis manos un HDD samsung SP0822N el cual dabla unos "Clicks" al querer instalar Win en el. Lo formatee varias veces y nada más mo. Solo alcanzaba a copiar algunos archivos para despues quedarse congelada.

Ahora, encontre un programa (HDD regenerator) que parece ser funciona. Ahora mismo está escaneando el disco y arreglandolo, ya le encontró mas de 2500 sectore ddefectuosos y sigue en aumento. En el proceso se escuchan los Clicks que mencione antes.
Solo espero que a acabar el "Rejuvenecimiento" esté el disco en orden. Ya les platicaré.

Saludos!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 29, 2009)

pero la pc te lo detecta, al mio no, ese es el mayor inconveniente. o sea, el bios lo detecta peor se cuelga la pc y no arranca

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 30, 2009)

Pued ser que tenga varios sectores "dañados"

Intenta ponerlo en otra PC y pasarle un scan.

Saludos!!!

Mi disco ya lleva mas de 9 horas de reparación, y ha reparado 3016 de 3016 sectores hasta ahora, mas los 2500 de la primera mitad de ayer. Intentalo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 30, 2009)

ese es el tema, no tengo pc con sata, la pc que use es de un amigo, el resto de mis amigos no tiene sata, lo se por que hace tiempo que yo les arme sus pc, antes del sata.

de todas maneras se supone que tendria uqe funcionar con la plaquita del carry, pero ni eso. ese programa que tenes puede que lo vea??

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 30, 2009)

Pues habrá que intentarlo. Según por lo que leí, no destruye los datos del disco, pero es recomendable hacer un backup de los datos del disco por si algo pasara.

Aunque el problema del tu disco puede que no sea lógico, si no mecánico, ahí si esta un poco dificil.
Intentarlo no está de más.


----------



## elcazadorjmt (Dic 30, 2009)

la mejor respuesta a tu pregunta es que primero si quieres recuperar los datos de tu disco compres uno nuevo y utiliza como sistema alguna disestro de devian o mas facil ubuntu (si no tienes idea de los mismos) hay 2 programas que son muy buenos para recuperar todo tipo de blokes quemados o dañados del disco, luego una vez que recuperes los datos blokeas el disco de forma que lo puedas volver a usar(solo las partes que funkan.
asi es como se.
si necesitas que te explique bien mandame un mail y te asesoro
atte juan


----------



## jorger (Dic 30, 2009)

elcazadorjmt dijo:


> ...si necesitas que te explique bien mandame un mail y te asesoro
> atte juan



Yo creo que no estaría demás explicarlo bien aquí,por si a alguno más le pasa..es mi opinión.
Un saludo.


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 30, 2009)

Te damos la bienvenida, pero:


			
				Normas de participación dijo:
			
		

> 2.3 Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados y/o correo electrónico a otros usuarios de Foros de Electrónica.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 30, 2009)

Zeta .... no te preocupes... siempre hay alguien al que le va peor 

http://www.drivesaversdatarecovery.com/company-info/museum-of-bizarre-disk-asters/


----------



## elcazadorjmt (Dic 30, 2009)

no veo donde rompi una regla la solucion ya la di jejeje
solo que le di a elegir una de las formas en que se puede hacer, a diario me encuentro con empresas que les ocurre este mismo problema con servidores y la verdad que es facil de hacer pero si quieren un "paso a paso" lo puedo hacer solo hay que pedirlo jejej
sin mas espero haber respondido y aclarado el mal entendido.

atte juan


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 30, 2009)

tonces lo pido, tira la data que a muchos seguro les va a venir bien.

chico, no entiendo como cuernos pueden recuperar la data de de de de de esas cosas que se asemejan a computadoras y yo bloqueado con un bobo disco rigido, me gusta la presentacion con la musiquita, jeje, ta ingenioso

saludos


----------

